# Knee Cap to Rail. Def. a FUCK moment!



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Second day riding this season with my new board(Stairmaster:thumbsup and I decided to hit this flat-down rail that I did time and time before earlier in the day. Well, I wanted to try and air the down part, so I hit the flat with some speed, air most of the down portion, but lose my balance and get a little horizontal. Result is me slamming my right knee cap right on the end of the rail. It been almost two weeks and there is still fluid in my knee. Whoever says wearing knee pads during snowboarding is womanly needs one of these Fuck Moments!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I know how it feels. I slammed my knee on a box much the same way on closing day last season.

You need to go to the doctor and get that knee drained though. It'll speed up the healing process a lot.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Note to self: Knee and shin pads, asap.

Koofy: I cringe just reading that...


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I slammed my shin right above my boot twice in a row on a flat rail last week. Still hurts.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

two weeks and still fluid you might wanna get that looked at...

I got slammed on my knee in a rugby game back in '03 massive subdural hematoma - so swollen with fluid that I couldn't bend my knee more than like 10-15 degrees. Made me wait a few weeks hoping the swelling to subside (it didn't) so they could do an MRI which found no ligament/tendon damage but at that point it was too late to drain it even with a 10g syringe, had to put me under slice me open and scoop it out with a spoon. Doc said it was like jelly.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Jelly. hahahaha. No, my knee still hurts, but I have full movement in it. I can tell that the fluid is slowly draining naturally, but I am definitely investing in knee and shin pads. This was the last time it was going to happen to me for sure. 

Donutz, what really makes me cringe is the sound it made. It sounded like someone slammed a mallet down on the rail. I had some friends around me, and they just looked at me shocked, when I got up. I was more mad than anything, but the pain on the lift back up made it pretty obvious I was done for the day. The worst part was it was barely noon!!!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Last season I suffered a puncture wound on my shin from a skinny box... could see straight down to the bone but I kept riding.

Sunday I hit my kneecap twice in two back to back runs. 

First was a barrel on which I was doing a front 180 nose bonk and managed to find the only patch of ice on the mountain with my knee cap. 

Second was a round rail about 6 inches in diameter... somehow it had become stickier since the last time I'd hit it and I fell forward directly onto the rail hitting the same knee cap. 

It was the end of the day and I was tired, which seems to be when much of my idiocy transpires. Damnit it hurt. The knee cap itself is nicely bruised but behind the knee was super swollen until today when it started going down a bit.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea, most of my bad spills take place at the end of the day, when my legs just don't have the juice. 

Speaking of shin injuries, I have quite as many as well. Slashed my shin open to the bone when riding my dirtbike. Foot slipped on the peg and took the peg right to the shin. Didn't hurt really until I noticed I was bleeding and looked at my shin and saw bone...30 stitches later I was fine. Stupid part is next. Open the stitches too early, thought I was healed up, and I reopened the cut playing tennis haha. It filled in with a huge chunk of scar tissue. THEN, on same shin, same spot got stepped on in football two years later, and pressure from the cleats reopened the scare tissue hahahaha. Had to get it stitched up again. My shins and knees have been through hell! :laugh:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

This thread is just cringetastic and i'm an EMT so i'm used to stuff haha, i think it is snowboarding related injuries that make me cringe haha


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear Koofy! I've learned the hard way that knee pads are a must for jibbing and the scars on my knees and shins agree


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaand I just went out and bought some knee/shin pads. Cringetastic indeed!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BTW, about a week or two ago I was up Seymour, coming up on the Lodge chair. They have a picnic table near the top of the run that's used as a beginner feature -- nice and wide, very little slope. Some guy rode up to it, failed to ollie sufficiently, and hooked his tip under the edge of the table. The only amazing thing is that he got up afterwards. Didn't try again, though. At least not right away.


----------

